# NHS treatment after successful self funding treatment



## Nicola22 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi,
After self funding ICSI treatment in May 2012 we were very lucky to get a BFP first time round and now have a gorgeous little boy who is coming up a year old.
We would love to try again but are not in a position to self fund.  Would we be considered for NHS treatment after self funding and having a baby now?
any advice would be greatly received
Nx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Nicola

Conrats on your successful treatment, someone might be able to advise you better but I would say I doubt it, the requirement is you have no children together, I'm funded for 3 goes of ivf, if it works I don't get the other goes 

Also if I had a private cycle it would come out of my entitlement too 

Lilly x


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Nicola,

It's a postcode lottery (isn't everything?!) as to what you can get and when.

I know in the two places we have lived it's one fresh cycle (*not* including FET's) and no children at all: not even with other people.

One lady posted a few months back and she was in an area where she had 3 fresh goes including any FET's and the guidelines were much more relaxed. I have seen another post where the couple received their NHS cycle after a self funded one. (Sorry I can't direct you to these posts, perhaps someone else knows where they are)

I guess you'll just have to ask and go from there?

Good Luck 

Riley x


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think as Riley said it is down to each individual CCG so I would check with yours - you should be able to find the information out on line, just have a google.

Have you considered Egg Sharing as an option?? Treatment can be considerably discounted if you'd be willing to egg share xxx


----------

